#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Pfsense Completo

## johnwso

boa noite amigos estou usando aqui para trocar ideias e responder algumas duvidas so o Pfsense ok
qualquer coisa to aqui vlw

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

boa noite amigo, gostaria de aprender a configurar e utilizar o PFsence sera que vc poderia me ajudar com isso?

eu ja instalei uma vez e usei o 'endian' nao sei se vc conhece ou ja ouviu falar achei muito bom mas...esse pfsence tbm ja ouvi falar muito bem queria aprender para colocar os 2 lado a lado, para ai sim eu conseguir ver qual me atende melhor.

----------


## johnwso

boa noite, qual e a sua duvida com o pfsense ?

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

gostaria de algum tutorial das configurações e como configurar ele para uma rede separadas em Vlan.

----------


## ccbsumare

Caro Johnwso acho que não foi boa idéia porque eu irei suga-lo kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Vai a primeira meu amigo.

Já faz um tempo que estou tentando usar o pfsense para fazer o papel de Proxy autenticado via AD do windows server 2012, já esta integrado pelo menos, mas não consigo fazer os usuarios do dominio acessar internet, pois fica pedindo usuarios e senha o que não era para acontecer, já que os mesmo logou com suas credencias do dominio.

por causa deste problema tive que desativar o proxy do browser, para liberar a internet.

Quando faço o teste para verificar se realmente esta integrado com os comandos $ wbinfo -u e $ wbinfo -g  mostra todos os usuarios e grupos os Ad do windows.

No Pfsense 2.2.5 estou usando o protocolo NTLM 

Pode ajudar resolver este angu de caroço my friend.



abraço

----------


## johnwso

desculpa Guilhrme pois estava com alguns problemas.. so isso ? ou mais alguma coisa ?

----------


## johnwso

boa noite ccbsumare você esta usando como offline ? por que fiz o teste aqui e como transparente roda normal...

----------


## ccbsumare

como transparente eu não fiz o teste, mas no meu caso preciso que seja autenticado.

Já recorri varios videos, segui todos os procedimento nos manuail que encontro na net, na pratica não fucniona. aparece o pop up e mesmo assim digitando o usuario e senha não conecta, nos logs do squid da erro de proxy.

Abraço

----------


## rossisolrac

Opa, uma grande dúvida que tenho com o PfSense é em relação ao redirecionamento para proxy externo, por exemplo, Lan na 192.168.1.x e wan na 10.1.1.x com proxy na mesma faixa da WAN, pois esta é uma intranet e a rede 10.1.1.x é quem tem o link de internet, acho que o problema é o fato do Squid 10.1.1.250 não ser transparente.
Atualmente nas máquinas da LAN tenho que configurar o proxy no navegador, queria redirecionar apenas a porta 80 pra não precisar ir em cada máquina, já tentei wpad com dns e dhcp e também não funciona.

Valeu

----------


## johnwso

ccb teste como transparente e olhe as regras qualquer mudança pode dar errado

----------


## johnwso

rossi eu coloquei um thunder na rede do meu primo faz um tempo mais o thunder e na mesma red da lan e quanto a porta 80 e so você fazer a regra ok

----------

